# [SOLVED] Bose Acoustimass 5 series II as subwoofer??



## Allyda (Nov 23, 2008)

The subwoofer in my gaming computers sound system is blown out. The sound system is a logitech 7 speaker powered unit with the amp in the subwoofer's casing/box. My question is, since I have this Bose Acoustimass subwoofer is there any way I can adapt it into my sound system as the subwoofer?

I appreciate any ideas anyone who's more familiar with the Acoustimass may have concerning this for I feel the sound would be awesome with this unit handling the bass.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Bose Acoustimass 5 series II as subwoofer??*

does it use ampified or line in signal?


----------



## Allyda (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Bose Acoustimass 5 series II as subwoofer??*

I don't know. On the back it has two inputs & two outputs for right & left channel. There isn't any cord coming from it to plug into an outlet either.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Bose Acoustimass 5 series II as subwoofer??*

it has inputs and outputs? I'm not familiar with bose systems- does the main unit plug into the wall, then has signal wires going to each speaker?


----------



## Allyda (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Bose Acoustimass 5 series II as subwoofer??*

That's the main thing that confuses me on wether or not I can use it-it has no power cord nor place to plug one in. Only one input each for right & left channel, and only one output each for right and left channel.

The original subwoofer only has the standard two wires going to it & while I'm pretty sure it would be safe to hook these into one of the inputs without damaging the Acuostimass unit I'm afraid to bridge these two so I can hook into both inputs due to phase issues.

Bose's website is of no help either.:4-dontkno


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Bose Acoustimass 5 series II as subwoofer??*

The Acoustimass 5 setup I have requires an amplifier to drive the speakers . . it does not have one built in. Unless you wire in an amp, you will not be able to use the subwoofer.

On mine, the wires run from the Amp to the Subwoofer, then out to Right and Left Speakers from the subwoofer

http://products.bose.com/pdf/customer_service/owners/am5iii_guide.pdf


----------



## Allyda (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Bose Acoustimass 5 series II as subwoofer??*

There is an amp in the original subwoofer's box/case which I'm hopeful of using. However the rest of the speaker wires for the system come off of a large plug in the back of the logitech subwoofer case. The only speaker wires I have free are the two coming off of the amp to the blown subwoofer speaker (it's the speaker only that's blown, not the amp. Sorry I should have been more clearer on this).:4-dontkno


----------



## Allyda (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Bose Acoustimass 5 series II as subwoofer??*



Allyda said:


> There is an amp in the original subwoofer's box/case which I'm hopeful of using. However the rest of the speaker wires for the system come off of a large plug in the back of the logitech subwoofer case. The only speaker wires I have free are the two coming off of the amp to the blown subwoofer speaker (it's the speaker only that's blown, not the amp. Sorry I should have been more clearer on this).:4-dontkno


Thanks everyone for all of your insight. I finally just got brave and bridged it & hooked it up to the amp (see quote above). It works phenominal and I was right about one thing-the system is AWESOME!!! with the Acoustimass handling the bass! It's the sharpest and most clear with rich bass I've ever had on a computer system. Can't wait to hit the game boards.

Again thanks.:wave:


----------

